# UrQuattro (Gran Turismo 4)



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

God, I love this car. The wheelbase is perfect, it's awesome to drift, it has the best engine noise, and its styling is phenomenal. 
I keep three setting levels: a sport, S, and RS level. I'll switch levels depending on the track, but it's usually on RS. 
What's your UrQuattro like (GT4 versions, I've seen the real ones from other threads)?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: UrQuattro (Entwerfer von Audis)*

I'm not anything even close to a gamer, but I've heard people complain about the drivability of the urq in the game.
Well no duh. The real thing was a handfull.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: UrQuattro (Sepp)*

Really? I actually like it a lot more than others. 
With the right settings (depending on parts you've added), you can sort of half-drift it around corners, which gives you higher exit speed and allows you to get ahead as well as making it a lot more fun to drive. 
I guess it could be considered a handful, but I guess I've gotten used to it. 

Though I think the game may dilute the engine noise a bit... it's not all that good, and judging by your signature, Sepp, it ought to be. 
I'll be waiting for the Gran Turismo 5 version (complete with interior). 


_Modified by Entwerfer von Audis at 3:44 PM 5/11/2007_


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i actually don't like the URQ in GT4.... #1 reason... it doesn't sound ANYTHING like a 5cyl. it looks good and handles just about as good as any other car can be made to handle in the game, but no 5cyl rawr to make it a favorite pick. 
i really like the DB9 for good sounds


----------

